# Best rod and reel combo for trout



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey guys so I'm looking to get a new rod and reel combo . Right now I have a wright and McGill rod and a quatum cabo but I'm looking to upgrade . I was wondering what the best rod is out there for trout I want a good back bone but a flexible tip . Also I need a new spinning reel I would love to but a baitcaster but my other half says I'm not ready yet to upgrade to that reel yet . I'm turning to you guys for help cause there are a lot of rods and reels out there and it's kind of overwhelming to try and find the best one . So if anyone has any advice let me know so I can build up my collection . Thanks


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

Stradic FJ series or Quantum Smoke PTS if you want to be an ounce or two lighter. I don't like slow action rods on any of my inshore stuff though, the faster the action the better because I only fish artificials. Working twitch baits is obnoxious with a fiberglass rod. To be honest I bought the gander mountain graphite rods for 29.99 and can't tell much functional difference between my teramars and customs. The fit and finish on the gander mountain rods suck, but I'm over it. Your mileage may vary, but I'd spend the money on the reel.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

A Medium power, fast action rod is what you are looking for. I find Xfast rods are to fast for trout and their soft mouths. It'll work but not ideal. Not sure how much you are looking to spend but the GLoomis sticks have some of the best tips out there. The new Crucial rods are very nice as well. As for the reel, I like Shimano spinners as the line management with braid is hard to beat. The Symetre is nice for the money.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Penn 3000 and All-Star inshore rod. I actually have a All Star 6'6" Wacky Worm rod I use for inshore and love the combo.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks guys for the awsome advice I'm going to have to check these out


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

Look for the new antibacterial rods... That way you know they are germ free when you take a picture and it's hanging from your mouth.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

PusherManB2 said:


> Look for the new antibacterial rods... That way you know they are germ free when you take a picture and it's hanging from your mouth.


Lol good thing I never have put a rod in my mouth it's not cute u have drool coming out lol gross


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I mainly kayak fish, so I only spend as much as I'm willing to lose. If on a budget here are more options - I bought a couple of the Penn Battle Combos ($119 at Bass Pro), a few of the Pfueger President combos ($79 everywhere) that I let guests use, and then a few custom graphites that my son-in-law made with Shimano Symetres. They all catch fish and have survived many dunks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Penn Conflict 2500 with a Fenwick HMG 7' medium or medium light.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

+1 on the Quantum smoke PTS. I have the 30 size and it has been very impressive.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The rod fights the fish. It can either wear you out or the fish. I prefer the latter. Reels are for line storage. Upgrade your drags to make them smoother.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

If anyone is looking, I very recently ran across some decent inshore spinning rod deals. I started looking after I broke two of my Plueger rods. I picked up 8 new graphite rods, all on 30tom blanks, 7' to 7'2", medium weight and fast action:

1. Picked up four 13 Fishing Omen Black rods at Gander Mountain. Price was $100 on each. However, Gander kind of layered a couple of deals on the rods at the same time that worked. First, they had a sale on them for $80. But then they had a rebate deal on a whole list of rods from different manufacturers that knocked off another $20 (rebate was based on original retail price not sales price). So got these for $60/ea.
2. Picked up 2 Diawa Lexa rods. Were $99 each, however, the Gander in P'Cola has them on sale for $49. I hit the Gander in Mobile and 3 Ganders in Houston - none had them on sale.
3. Picked up and Omen Green rod at Academy in Foley. Was $120, but Academy had a generic rod sale a couple of weeks ago and I was able to get it for $100.
4. Picked up an Abu Garcia Veritas at Dicks in P'Cola. Was $99, got it on sale for $79.

I've never really seen any Gander have competitive prices on anything, but I not only scored some fantastic rod deals from them, but also picked up two Shimano Stradic 3000FJ reels for $149 apiece a couple of weeks ago. They do have good sales but you have to monitor the store to snag them.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

I use mostly shimano, but also have a Penn fierce. The Penn is a bit bulky for me. My Shimano Symmetre (SP?) is 5 years old and has been a helluva reel for the money. I also have a couple of Shimano Siennas, one of their most economical reels, and they have worked flawlessly as well in the surf and inshore. At this point, I've grown fairly loyal to the Shimano line for reels.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I know what you said about baitcasters, but I'm gonna say this for FUTURE upgrade possibilities...

--Reel: Abu Garcia Revo Inshore
--Rod: Abu Garcia Veritas 2.0 in 7'3" - 7'6" in MH Fast (7'9" H for larger than slot size fish)
--Line: Sufix 832 Superline in 40#. I KNOW YOU DON'T NEED SUCH A HEAVY LINE - but, the larger the line the better the line management, e.g., clearing a bird's best, retrieving lures from saw grass, etc...
--Lure: MirrOlure 17/C17MR that actually rattle!!!


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

Zebco 404 !!! LOL/JK
Do still make those?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I grew up with 'em. My father had the silver Zebco 33 and I had a big, black plastic, 404...


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Pushwave said:


> Zebco 404 !!! LOL/JK
> Do still make those?


These are all my neighbor uses off his dock. I've seen 4 people all limit out on trout in about 45 minutes multiple times using these rigs. Not glamorous but they do get the job done.


----------

